# How much should i over clock and what



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are my cpu specs, and i was wondering if i can overclock, right now it is factory clocked, i have a 700W PS on a m2nslideluxe Mobo, a gtx260 and 6gb OCZ Gold Ram, if i can what should i overclock should i increase voltage and by how much should i overclock things to keep it safe. IF you need more information i can give it. Please Help :wave:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should read this first http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

Second we need to know what the psu is, just because it is 700w doesn't mean it will cope because if it is a crap PSU it may not.

Third we need to know what cooling you have, if you have a stock cpu cooler then you wont get far.

Fourth any cpu can be overclocked but it depends on the above being good enough and also that you are willing to take the time to do it. Overclocking is an experimental thing to do. Someone with the same hardware as you may get more than you since not all CPUs are created equally.

If you read the thread I linked and the link within that about i processors it will give you a better understanding of what is involved.

Never use software to overclock always use the bios.


----------

